# how to get an oil stain out of chestnut uggs?



## Sophie-Rose

HELP!!!

I just dropped some melted cheese on my chestnut uggs!!!!
how do I get the stain out asap??

thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Ok, I just found this on internet, incase anyone else has the same issue:
http://www.thriftyfun.com/tf680867.tip.html

This always works. When you have a grease stain, use baby powder. Put a lot on it and let it sit for a few days. Shake it off and if it still looks greasy, pour more on and wait. A dog buried his greasy chicken bone in my suitcase on top of a silk blouse. I had to apply several times but the grease came out.

Reply:
Post By ariel Adrian (Guest Post)    (10/20/2007)
I had pizza oil stain on uggs, used baby powder. Everything came right off! thanks...

Post By Rachel (Guest Post)    (03/25/2007)        
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





       	                                white chalk on ugg boots.
that's what worked when the toast fell butter side down on my boots


----------



## Sophie-Rose

some people also said to a use a white eraser, but a few have replied:
Post By ANNI (Guest Post)    (03/14/2008)        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




       	                                The eraser method does NOT work! it damages your uggs. You basically are scraping off all the delicate sheep skin.    			         

Post By Hillary (Guest Post)    (03/18/2008)        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




       	                                Tried the eraser thing. If you look your sheepskin comes off. It does ruin your boots.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

anyway.... incase anyone else would like to know...

I've just put baby powder on the stain, will keep you posted!!!

HOPE IT WORKS!!

my poor uggs!!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Have anyone elses Uggs survived an oil stain??


----------



## Charlie

Sophie, how much coffee have you had????? 

Just kidding, thanks so much for posting this, I have never had this happened to my uggs but to my jeans on several occasions, salt works as well. I've learned this while I was at a restaurant and I dropped olive oil on my jeans and I had nothing to put on the stain but salt, left it on until I got home and wash it off, it disappeared

I've been lucky so far, I just ordered some ugg spray protector, I am going to be taking a long trip over the holidays and I am planning on wearing my uggs, I want (NEED) to be comfy


----------



## aquablueness

> Sophie, how much coffee have you had?????


 
LOL, that's so funny. hehehe. 

Oh my gosh, i spilled some oily stuff on my chest nut uggs while cooking at a homeless shelter and boy did i want to cry. Why did i wear brand new uggs to some place i knew was going to possibly get dirty, i guess it was a cold day outside and my mind wasn't working. So, from what i remember, i think i used some ivory liquid soap, lightly massaged it and ran it through some warm water. Used some paper towels to blot dry and left it to dry for a few days. They're all better now. The stain went away. Also recently i've been spraying my uggs with shining monkey. I hope i'm using the right product. Well, they haven't eaten up my uggs yet so it's probably safe to say it's ok. Let me know if you have any info on using Shining Monkey for uggs?? thanks. Hopefully if anything else happens in the future, all it takes is a wipe and it will be gone b/c of the shining monkey. Did your chest nut uggs also go unprotected like mine?


----------



## elle tee

I always use baby powder or cornstarch on grease stains, just pat it on gently, let sit for a while, and brush it off.  Works like a charm!


----------



## StarBrite310

BABY POWDER alllllll the way! It works like a charm for all oil and grease stains on anything. Rub it on the stain and let it sit for an hour or so, not long. Shake it off and woila!!!! Stain will be gone


----------



## aquablueness

^^ wow, thanks for the confirmation, i should have came here to ask you ladies instead of doing what i did, oh well. we all live to learn and learn to live.


----------



## aquablueness

> This always works. When you have a grease stain, use baby powder. Put a lot on it and let it sit for a few days. Shake it off and if it still looks greasy, pour more on and wait. *A dog buried his greasy chicken bone in my suitcase on top of a silk blouse.* I had to apply several times but the grease came out.


 
haha, this is reallllly funny. cute funny.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Charlie said:


> Sophie, how much coffee have you had?????


 
hahaha
I went into a blind panic, really the cheese hit my Ugg and 20secs. later I was on the purseblog hahaha

thanks for everyones help, the baby powder works wonders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aquablueness

yay! thanks for the update that the baby powder actually worked. b/c i don't have any baby powder and somebody else mentioned that corn starch works, i'll be sure to remember corn starch the next time this catastrophy happns.


----------



## PyAri

Bumping thread from the grave. Just dropped a chicken wing on my brand new Dakotas. I'm praying that the baby powder works


----------



## PyAri

Didn't come off! Oh man. I'm going to try leaving some baby powder on it overnight and try rubbing it in the morning again.


----------



## MM83

PyAri said:


> Didn't come off! Oh man. I'm going to try leaving some baby powder on it overnight and try rubbing it in the morning again.




Keep packing it on there, sometimes it takes a few days to soak it up. Make sure you pat it in really good. I prefer cornstarch, it seems to work better for me. Just keep repeating until it fades or goes away.  GL!


----------



## PyAri

Thank you^^^ I'll have to get my hands on my cornstarch and try that. The baby powder faded the stain and the whole top of my shoe with it. My dumbtail put the baby powder on the whole area instead of just on the stains, lol.


----------



## MsMo

So I made the mistake of trying to get a pizza stain off my brand new ugss by using wool lite  trying baby powder now... hope its not to late...


----------



## the_kings_wife

Sophie-Rose said:


> Ok, I just found this on internet, incase anyone else has the same issue:
> http://www.thriftyfun.com/tf680867.tip.html
> 
> This always works. When you have a grease stain, use baby powder. Put a lot on it and let it sit for a few days. Shake it off and if it still looks greasy, pour more on and wait. A dog buried his greasy chicken bone in my suitcase on top of a silk blouse. I had to apply several times but the grease came out.
> 
> Reply:
> Post By ariel Adrian (Guest Post)    (10/20/2007)
> I had pizza oil stain on uggs, used baby powder. Everything came right off! thanks...
> 
> Post By Rachel (Guest Post)    (03/25/2007)        thriftyfun.com/images/1x1.gif       	                                white chalk on ugg boots.
> that's what worked when the toast fell butter side down on my boots


OMG!! Thank you soooo much! I just dropped some House Lo Mein noodles on my chestnut uggs and I didn't know what to do..LIFE SAVER YOU ARE ( :


----------



## the_kings_wife

MsMo said:


> So I made the mistake of trying to get a pizza stain off my brand new ugss by using wool lite  trying baby powder now... hope its not to late...


I said the same thing when I dropped the Lo Mein noodles on mines; I wanted to cry ..I've waited about an hour or two or three and still tried it..I'll see what happens in the morning!


----------



## Pmelissa97

Ok I dropped turkey juiced on my chestnut uggs and I put cornstarch on them... How long do you think it will take to "heal" my uggs? I'm desperate


----------



## QueenMaa

I wish the purse forum had a delete feature.


----------



## ___whitegirl_

Oh my ! I got Olive Oil on my Chestnut Uggs and I freaked ! My mom put some on it and rubbed it in. Even then I was still unsure, so what I do is I go to google, of course. And I was reading through the comments and i came across a comment that said to use cornstarch or baby powder, I didn't have baby powder, but I did have cornstarch ! My mom applied it on my uggs, I don't trust myself with things like that. She applied it and didn't even wait to take it off. When she took it off it was gone ! It was freaking gone. I couldn't believe it. It was a little wet, due to the soap and water my mom had put on it ! I feel so much more relieved. My uggs are brand new got them 3 days ago and it was my first time wearing them.


----------



## Desiree_rmz

Help!! I just got several car oil stains on my chestnut bailey bows and I'm really worried and how do I get them out??


----------

